# Help with my setup. Semi beginner.



## cowboyofclubs (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi all. Upfront I am in Australia. Just putting my first dedicated HT together. Dedicated dark room sound insulated. Dimensions 8.5feet wide by 15 feet long. Standard 8 ft ceilings. 
I currently have 5 Anthony Gallo nucleus speakers for setup. I am looking to add an SVS pb 1000 as the sub and to be powered by the Denon avr x2000. (110" fixed screen and projector to be added at end of build) . Hoping to get some direction on if this setup is going to give me the WOW impact for my small room or take on any suggestions u have. Thanks in advance. Ps budget for room is $4-5k for av.


----------



## cowboyofclubs (Apr 2, 2014)

On a side note as a result of the width of my room ( only 2" space either side of screen) I am leaning towards not having towers to begin with until I can one day upgrade to an AT screen to hide the fronts. Cheers.


----------



## cowboyofclubs (Apr 2, 2014)

cowboyofclubs said:


> Hi all. Upfront I am in Australia. Just putting my first dedicated HT together. Dedicated dark room sound insulated. Dimensions 8.5feet wide by 15 feet long. Standard 8 ft ceilings. I currently have 5 Anthony Gallo nucleus speakers for setup. I am looking to add an SVS pb 1000 as the sub and to be powered by the Denon avr x2000. (110" fixed screen and projector to be added at end of build) . Hoping to get some direction on if this setup is going to give me the WOW impact for my small room or take on any suggestions u have. Thanks in advance. Ps budget for room is $4-5k for av.


 main function Movies for me and the kids.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

That depends upon how much 'wow' factor you're looking for. A PB-1000 will have no problem whatsoever filling a room which is roughly 1000 ft^3, so getting really good bass won't be an issue. If you want excellent bass though you might want to consider something with a driver larger than 10". Unless you're looking for really significant output though the PB-1000 will do nicely.


----------



## cowboyofclubs (Apr 2, 2014)

I guess I was thinking wow as in will the gallo nucleus give me enough impact as a fronts and centre setup.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

cowboyofclubs said:


> I guess I was thinking wow as in will the gallo nucleus give me enough impact as a fronts and centre setup.


There is only so much those little speakers can do.

They do not have bass, and will lack punch.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

cowboyofclubs said:


> I guess I was thinking wow as in will the gallo nucleus give me enough impact as a fronts and centre setup.


Probably not. I have first hand experience with the Orb Audio speakers, which were designed by a former protege of Anthony Gallo. While I did find the level of detail surprisingly good, they lacked in most other areas. For a casual listener, or the person who has very strict size limitations, they may not be too bad. If you're really looking to be amazed by a speaker though you might want to consider alternatives.


----------



## cowboyofclubs (Apr 2, 2014)

Ok thanks for the feedback. 2 things then. Will a good sub help with the lack of bass? And if not so much, what would be a solid alternative to resolve that issue. Nab that size constrains me to a non tower fronts setup. Thanks guys.


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

cowboyofclubs said:


> Ok thanks for the feedback. 2 things then. Will a good sub help with the lack of bass? And if not so much, what would be a solid alternative to resolve that issue. Nab that size constrains me to a non tower fronts setup. Thanks guys.


The PB-1000 has a Frequency Response of 19-270 Hz ± 3 dB so you may be able to set a higher XO but then LF localization may come into play. 

If these can be found in your area of this giant rock they are worth every penny and then some! As a owner of the 1st gen's I can say with experience they match up nicely with SVS subwoofers. 
 

SP-BS21-LR Bookshelf Speakers from Pioneer with kid friendly grills, matched with the SP-C21 center channel and PB-2000 sub (XO @ 100Hz to 120Hz).








or

SP-BS22-LR Bookshelf Speakers from Pioneer with updated XO's and speakers, matched with the SP-C22 center channel and SP-1000 sub (XO @ 90Hz to 110Hz).


----------



## gazoink (Apr 17, 2013)

Looks like the Nucleus have response down to 100Hz, and are expecting to crossover right around there too. They should splice with subs pretty well.

I never suggest less than 2 subs regardless of which sub it is.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

cowboyofclubs said:


> Ok thanks for the feedback. 2 things then. Will a good sub help with the lack of bass? And if not so much, what would be a solid alternative to resolve that issue. Nab that size constrains me to a non tower fronts setup. Thanks guys.


Yes, a good sub will always help with a lack of bass. Integration might be an issue with your speakers, because realistically you're probably looking at a 150Hz crossover. That means the sub will definitely have to be a quality unit, otherwise voices will sound thick and heavy.

So are you now looking for a subwoofer and speakers, or still concentrating on just a sub? I can't really tell from your statement what direction you're leaning toward. If you want to explore speakers as well I know of only a few companies in Australia, among them:


Krix
Aaron
Sonique
SuB sonic
Adelaide Speakers
Perhaps one of those companies offers something that would work for you.

Back to the subwoofer... since you can get a PB-1000 I assume SVS is an option for you. If you keep the Gallo's you should probably consider the SB2000 or SB13 Ultra. Those subs should be able to handle a 150Hz crossover point while still sounding clean. Since your room is relatively small you should get some gain, meaning a sealed subwoofer will have good output and depth.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

cowboyofclubs said:


> gazoink said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like the Nucleus have response down to 100Hz, and are expecting to crossover right around there too. They should splice with subs pretty well.
> ...


----------



## cowboyofclubs (Apr 2, 2014)

You mention 3" speakers. I May have confused the thread a little. The gallos I have are the nucleus adiva. They are only a little larger at 5" but am lead to believe the output is more generous than the 3" micros.


----------



## gazoink (Apr 17, 2013)

theJman said:


> cowboyofclubs said:
> 
> 
> > Believing those speakers can capably hit 100Hz is like believing the DefTech SuperCube 6000 can really go down to 14Hz.  Those spec's, in both cases, are not realistic.
> ...


----------



## gazoink (Apr 17, 2013)

cowboyofclubs said:


> You mention 3" speakers. I May have confused the thread a little. The gallos I have are the nucleus adiva. They are only a little larger at 5" but am lead to believe the output is more generous than the 3" micros.


They're still 3" drivers, but you get a few Hz more low end, so still crossing at 100Hz with a pair of subs will work. The challenges of maximum mid-bass SPL and distortion still exist.


----------



## cowboyofclubs (Apr 2, 2014)

Now to show my real naivety. Will the denon audyssey eq automatically be able to make the best adjustment to crossovers etc when I hook it up?


----------



## gazoink (Apr 17, 2013)

cowboyofclubs said:


> Now to show my real naivety. Will the denon audyssey eq automatically be able to make the best adjustment to crossovers etc when I hook it up?


Yes.

Make sure you talk as many measurement positions as possible. More is better. Make sure the mic is positioned at ear level, not laying on the seat (that will take a tripod). Don't hand-hold the mic. 

If you run out of "seats" use up the remaining measurements by placing the mic in seat positions slightly off center. I also tend to "favor" good seats, and do more measurements there, with only one in the odd way-off-center seats.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

They will struggle with a low crossover

HT Labs measurements >>>
The –3dB point is at 166 Hz, and the –6dB point is at 138 Hz.


----------



## cowboyofclubs (Apr 2, 2014)

zieglj01 said:


> They will struggle with a low crossover HT Labs measurements >>> The –3dB point is at 166 Hz, and the –6dB point is at 138 Hz.


what does that mean in lay terms?


----------



## gazoink (Apr 17, 2013)

zieglj01 said:


> They will struggle with a low crossover
> 
> HT Labs measurements >>>
> The –3dB point is at 166 Hz, and the –6dB point is at 138 Hz.


Thanks for that, I looked all over, couldn't find it.
http://www.soundandvision.com/conte...tics-adiva-ti-speaker-system-ht-labs-measures

Yup, those will have trouble below 150. 

I think the comment the OP is looking for is *here*, just below the Value 90 line. 

But I'll temper the reviewer's enthusiasm with the suspicion that they won't sound big enough to match his 110" diag screen.


----------



## cowboyofclubs (Apr 2, 2014)

Wow this has been a lot of response. I do genuinely appreciate it especially toiling away on night shift. The ducks guts I guess is that I can give em a try but most likely I will need something more solid for my front end. Gives me something to work with.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

cowboyofclubs said:


> what does that mean in lay terms?


It essentially means that the lowest the speakers can go and be expected to have sufficient headroom (capacity) to play at reasonable volume is around 166Hz. That's why I've been saying all along that you're looking at a crossover setting of 150Hz; anything lower and you're going to end up with an audible 'hole' between what the speakers can't do and what the subwoofer is set for. Even at 150Hz they would probably struggle to maintain composure if you ran them at elevated volume levels.




gazoink said:


> But I'll temper the reviewer's enthusiasm with the suspicion that they won't sound big enough to match his 110" diag screen.


That's a good point. huge screen + tiny speakers = unbalanced presentation


----------



## substandardnot (May 10, 2014)

And as for the sub. SVS PB1000's are truly awesome. Fantastic detailed rattle the walls bass. I had one for 28 days. Then I came into a bit of extra cash and swapped it back for a 
PB 2000. HOLY ! This thing was even better. Right down to 17. I'm hearing things I never heard before. ( watched the first Iron Man the other night. Wow! And part two of The Hobbit, whenever Smaug is talking...unbelievable)
If you can I highly recommend the PB 2000.


----------



## cowboyofclubs (Apr 2, 2014)

theJman said:


> Yes, a good sub will always help with a lack of bass. Integration might be an issue with your speakers, because realistically you're probably looking at a 150Hz crossover. That means the sub will definitely have to be a quality unit, otherwise voices will sound thick and heavy. So are you now looking for a subwoofer and speakers, or still concentrating on just a sub? I can't really tell from your statement what direction you're leaning toward. If you want to explore speakers as well I know of only a few companies in Australia, among them: [*]Krix [*]Aaron [*]Sonique [*]SuB sonic [*]Adelaide Speakers Perhaps one of those companies offers something that would work for you. Back to the subwoofer... since you can get a PB-1000 I assume SVS is an option for you. If you keep the Gallo's you should probably consider the SB2000 or SB13 Ultra. Those subs should be able to handle a 150Hz crossover point while still sounding clean. Since your room is relatively small you should get some gain, meaning a sealed subwoofer will have good output and depth.


have investigated and looks like I can get an sb2000 locally fforabout$1000


----------



## cowboyofclubs (Apr 2, 2014)

Speaking of buying local, slightly off topic but prices over here in aus seem quite inflated. Can u guys suggest anywhere in ur neck of the woods that ships to oz?? (Disregard if off topic)


----------



## cowboyofclubs (Apr 2, 2014)

Hey guys. Have setup all the speakers with a yamaha subby that has a crossover set point of 140 kHz. 
On the audyssey setup this is what has been created. 
Sounds very good given sub is only 100 watt. 
Just giving some feedback.


----------



## cowboyofclubs (Apr 2, 2014)

substandardnot said:


> And as for the sub. SVS PB1000's are truly awesome. Fantastic detailed rattle the walls bass. I had one for 28 days. Then I came into a bit of extra cash and swapped it back for a PB 2000. HOLY ! This thing was even better. Right down to 17. I'm hearing things I never heard before. ( watched the first Iron Man the other night. Wow! And part two of The Hobbit, whenever Smaug is talking...unbelievable) If you can I highly recommend the PB 2000.


I ended up purchasing an svs pb 12 plus. Being delivered as we speak. Hopefully it suits nicely.


----------

